# Free web based AutoCAD



## Footer (Feb 21, 2011)

AutoDesk has released an app for Chrome browser that is a stripped down AutoCAD. All files are stored in the cloud and can be shared. From the looks of it, its not 3D. You could do simple groundplans and such with it. Could be pretty cool. 

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dcjeclnkejmbepoibfnamioojinoopln


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 21, 2011)

Chrome not required. The app just links to Autodesk - AutoCAD WS.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Feb 22, 2011)

that is so sweet. I have been looking for something to give to students who do not need the full student cad.


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 22, 2011)

The sync and share features are what I'm enjoying the most. Cloud storage makes it easy to access .dwg files across multiple platforms and on the go. Editing it not exactly easy, but for the price I can live with it.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Feb 22, 2011)

dose it have a print function. and does it put a watermark on it?


----------



## CrazyTechie (Feb 22, 2011)

sarahsliefie said:


> dose it have a print function. and does it put a watermark on it?


 
Just from playing around with it really fast I noticed you can export it as a .jpg or a .png of the current view which you can then put into MS Word or another similar program and print it out that way. Otherwise I didn't see a print function. It does not appear to have a water mark on it when you do that as well.


----------

